# Immersion Heater Tripping its Trip Switch



## nt00deep (18 Dec 2007)

I'm not sure if I need a plumber or an electrician.  I have two recent events and I am trying to establish if they are connected.

We have a toilet which has been in need of a cistern replacement for some time, so we began the process recently, and the plumber turned off the supply to the cistern while he worked on it.  That evening, he was unable to finish the job, so he left the supply to the cistern turned off.  No problem there.

Later, we turned on the immersion heater and it immediately tripped the trip switch.  We discovered the water supply to the cistern was also related to a supply to the hot water tank, because the hot tap in the kitchen was dry.  So we turned back on the water supply in the hope that re-filling the hot water tank would result in a solution to the electrical problem.  

The electrical problem has not gone away in that the immersion still trips immediately when it is turned on.  I am wondering was damage done to the immersion heater when turned on for what I assume was an empty tank, or is it more likely the two events are not connected.

Should I call the plumber or electrician in to investigate?


----------



## Jildy (18 Dec 2007)

You need an electrician.

A plumber will not be able to find a leakage to earth on your immersion. Whereas, an electrician will be able to change the immersion coil if a new one is needed.

What may have happened is the following.
When you turned on the immersion when the tamk was empty, it heated up and the thermostat (if faulty) didn't turn the element off and it burned through on itself. A pinhole on these coils will let water through and a leakage to earth will occur... Just a theory so get it checked out. Either way, an electrician will sort you out.

You may want to purchase a new immersion or ask the electricain if he has one before he arrives. It will save you a second callout if he doesn't.

J.


----------



## beldin (18 Dec 2007)

But an electrician wont change an immersion. Only a plumber will do that. I don't know if the plumber will wire it back up but I would assume he would.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2007)

Jildy said:


> You may want to purchase a new immersion


Presumably you mean an immersion heating element and not a new tank!


----------



## Hoagy (18 Dec 2007)

The pipes feeding the hot water cylinder are arranged so as to prevent the cylinder running dry, cold water goes in at the bottom from the tank above and hot water out from the top.
Possibly your plumber disturbed the immersion or the flex going to it when turning off the water, assuming the valves live in the hot press.
Or it could just be a coincidence.


----------



## bacchus (18 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Presumably you mean an immersion heating element and not a new tank!



"immersion" or "immersion heater" or "cylinder immersion heater" are the correct terms when referring to the heating element that fits inside a "cylinder" afaik.

A "tank" refers to the water storage usually in the attic (just storing cold water)


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2007)

OK - I am to plumbing what that guy on another thread is to _IT _when he referred to his _PC _system unit as _"the CPU"_!


----------



## theplumber (19 Dec 2007)

You need a plumber


----------



## Leo (20 Dec 2007)

theplumber said:


> You need a plumber see plumbersdiary.com


 
In accordance with the posting guidelines, could you confirm whether you have any association with the above company?
Leo


----------



## theplumber (21 Dec 2007)

I have run plumbersdiary.com a free plumbing amnd heating advice web site for nearly ten years
and a telephone advice line for some seven years until recently

I have only recently started giving some badly needed advice on forums
I will from time to time indicate where a particular example of photograph may be seen
Of course I am connected with it I write it but it is not a company.

I will take my advices elswhere if asked.


----------



## Leo (27 Dec 2007)

No reason to get annoyed! The posting guidelines ask all posters to be upfront and declare any interest in sites they advocate here. This is simply to protect AAM users from vested interests and spammed advertising.
Leo


----------

